

Beautiful Code, Compelling Evidence [pdf] - jrheard
http://www.renci.org/wp-content/pub/tutorials/BeautifulCode.pdf

======
jrheard
A note - this is _not_ by me. I did not write this. I just found it by
accident, and it looks really interesting.

